# Interesting air filter test results.



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...one has to wonder just how much of those "truck" tests *directly correlates *with the air filters used in our "passenger" Cruzes?

...but, good reading, nevertheless.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks to be consistent with other similar air filter tests.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...one has to wonder just how much of those "truck" tests *directly correlates *with the air filters used in our "passenger" Cruzes?
> 
> ...but, good reading, nevertheless.


I think it's a fairly accurate portrait of the different filter medias that are being used, regardless of the particular filter application.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not that complicated.

Buy a filter that filters the air as effectively as possible without restricting the air flow to a point below the requirements of the engine to reach maximum efficiency. If the air flow is restricted past that point, use a larger filter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

amalmer71 said:


> It's not that complicated.
> 
> Buy a filter that filters the air as effectively as possible without restricting the air flow to a point below the requirements of the engine to reach maximum efficiency. If the air flow is restricted past that point, use a *larger filter*.


...the stock air-filter "box" limits using_ larger _than OEM filter elements, and, within limits, air-filter restriction problems are automatically compensated for by the ECM, unlike what happens with older carburetored engines.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's why I'm buying another Amsoil air filter, if they ever make one for the Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> That's why I'm buying another Amsoil air filter, if they ever make one for the Cruze.


I was looking for the Amsoil one, so is that why I can't find it?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I was looking for the Amsoil one, so is that why I can't find it?


They have one for the 1.8 but not the 1.4, I'd assume the 1.8 filter also fits another vehicle as I can't see them making one for the 1.8 and not the 1.4


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I replaced my stock air filter with and AEM dry flow filter(only avail for the 1.8) and it provided more power than the stock filter. The construction of the AEM is more "open" to allow air to actually get to the intake as opposed to the stock filter that is closed and tight with the piece of foam on the bottom.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe one day AEM will make one for the 1.4. I'd certainly try it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> Maybe one day AEM will make one for the 1.4. I'd certainly try it.


 Surprised they don't the 1.4 is more common than the 1.8. AEM only makes intakes and filters for the 1.6 + 1.8. Nothing for the 1.4 which typically go with CAIs that they don't make and the marketability for a AEM Dry flow filter production is small. IMO Ask them why they don't make anything for the 1.4.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I actually called them a couple months ago. The person on the phone had no idea wether one was in the works for a 1.4T or not. I told them they were nissing out if they didn't carry that application.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cecaa850 said:


> I actually called them a couple months ago. The person on the phone had no idea wether one was in the works for a 1.4T or not. I told them they were nissing out if they didn't carry that application.


Emailed AEM a few months back about the 1.4T airfilter, they said they would email me if they ever made one(or a CIA).


----------

